# Stress/Exercise induced diarrhea....



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 4 year old male, great retriever, healthy as a horse, big frame, 91 lbs (not fat), in good condition, and been checked by my vet twice, who gets pretty severe diarrhea after a hard day of hunting. It lasts a day, then he firms up again. Anyone else ever experienced this? Anyone have any remedies? I'm feeding Iams, and he's done fine on it, except for the episodes that follow longer hunting days.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, I have the same situation with a day of field training with my lab. It is extremely frustrating how much time he spends "squatting" in the field. My vet has tried probiotics which had no affect on him. The problem isn't at home only in the excitement of field training.


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

I supplement with probiotics too. But he still gets severe diarrhea after a hard workout or hunt. Next step is to test him for some form of cancer or kidney disease I guess. He never acts sick. His demeanor is good in between hunts. Can't figure it out. Hoping to find a few answers/ideas here.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

It's probably happens because he's so excited.

Another thought, which might be totally out in left field, is that he gets so much exercise on a hard day of hunting that he needs food that is lower in fiber and easier to digest than his normal food. I'm thinking of sled dogs during the active season, when they may be burning as many as 10,000 calories/day. On commerical dog food alone, they get bloody diarrhea. During the active season, most mushers feed meat, some source of fat, and some commercial dog food. (Google sled dog nutrition for more info.) In the off-season, they can go back to commercial dog food.

I don't know if one hard day hunting could be compared to the grueling miles and miles a day a husky runs during the on-season, but it's an easy experiment. The night before a hunt and the day of the hunt, replace about half his dog food with sauteed hamburger and white rice (or low-fiber, high sugar dry cereal or white bread, or something like that).

It might not help, but he'll sure like it.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I am thinking its the nature of the beast. Our dogs are healthy but get loose stools when excited. I've given up trying to figure it out since it only happens when extremely excited.


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, have had this as a major problem hunting quail. Royal Canin had a special formula to help with this 'Energy 4800'. Don't know if they still make it. Was very pricey but certainly made a big difference.


----------



## sixpacklabs (Jan 21, 2009)

Part of the problem might involve when you feed your dog. Check out this article by Mike Lardy. There's lots of good info on what and when to feed to optimize your dog's performance and reduce the likelihood of stress diarrhea. The tips are based on what Lardy learned from a nutrition scientist who's also a sled dog racer. Really good info!

"Nutrition Strategies for Optimal Performance" by Mike Lardy:
www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/NutritionPerformance.pdf


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

Try adding a little cottage cheese to his food before & after a hard days hunt.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I had one I had to eventually retire b/c of it ... It got so bad that he had ulcers in his GI tract. This guy was a SUPER high roller and no food, schedule, pro-biotic, or trick of the trade seamed to help... 

WHAT DID finally give us some relief and allowed him to have a normal life was the use of TYLAN powder (I believe it is a chicken respiratory antibiotic primarily). The antibiotic was RX from a vet as a 3rd or 4th opinion and it sure did the trick. During times of excitement we would administer and result was obviously less gas, less runny stools, etc ... etc... 

He may have been the extreme but any travel would start the ball rolling the ride in the truck just got his "temp up" enough to start the GI tract going bonko.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

We have one of these - he's an 8 yo BLM. Anytime we load him up in the truck or trailer, we have to make sure that we stop about an hour later to let him air. Otherwise it's a nasty, disgusting mess in his box. He's usually good for about 3 more hours after that - but at 3 hours, you better let him off again. It's usually a loud, projectile type explosion. We have tried using pepto a couple of hours before we leave home, and it does help, but not much. We got some probiotics from our vet a cople of weeks ago to try. We haven't traveled with him since then, but I'm anxious to see if that helps him. He's always been a little bit this way, but it seems like the older he gets, the worse it gets.


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts everyone. Someone mentioned adding cottage cheese to his kibble after the hunt. I've done that, but instead of cottage cheese, I add plain yogurt. I really think it's excitement, as a couple of you have pointed out. I don't like it, and I make sure he stays hydrated. I'm not sure I can ever correct it completely though. I will try the hamburger and rice before hunting, but I am not working him like a sled dog, so I don't think he's burning anywhere near 10k calories. I think he just gets so wound up and excited, and frankly, I'm not sure I would want to change that about him. On the other hand, I don't want to end up like one poster who said his dog developed ulcers either.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

sixpacklabs said:


> Part of the problem might involve when you feed your dog. Check out this article by Mike Lardy. There's lots of good info on what and when to feed to optimize your dog's performance and reduce the likelihood of stress diarrhea. The tips are based on what Lardy learned from a nutrition scientist who's also a sled dog racer. Really good info!
> 
> "Nutrition Strategies for Optimal Performance" by Mike Lardy:
> www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/NutritionPerformance.pdf


Great article! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Dogs have a slow moving gut system that requires movement of the body and surrounding muscle contractions to help move things along. When a dog gets excited, there is a lot of "happy" movement, either pacing, prancing, jumping around, running, etc.. Our dogs alway knew when we were going hunting, training, or to a hunt test. When let out to air, they would pee and then stand by the gate wanting to load up. We would have to let them out to do their business at least 30 min. before loading the dogs in order to get them to poop, which usually means VERY early in the morning, hence another clue that something exciting was going to happen! We would get about an hour away when the gas from the truck dog would let us know that we needed to stop and air again- and quickly! All would stop and poop out a semi solid "plug" followed by a much faster/liquid #2. Back in the truck for about 3 hrs (we generally never travel more than that without stretching our legs and using the facilities ourselves, as well as the dogs') until finally arriving. The problem with short trips under an hour, is that they will be relieving themselves at the training/hunting/testing site. And it can be noxious!!!! Everyone walking by will always ask "what are you feeding those dogs!!". There really isn't much you can do. 
On a side note: Once did my brother in law a favor and walked his terrier mutt. Elderly obese dog that was crapping in the house at night. In the 12 blocks that we went, he stopped and crapped a full pile no less than 8 times!!! I quickly ran out of poop bags and so when I saw him squatting, I had to drag him to the curb so that he wasn't pooping on the lawns. I was very embarrassed!!! Damn dog still crapped in the house that night behind the couch.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

Try canned pumpkin - a couple spoons before you hunt maybe, and then a couple spoons w/ his dinner. It is a good natural stool-firmer and often works well for dogs w/ 'nervous' runs.


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

Please - anyone that has an idea please help with this question . We have a 6 yr old GRHRCH / MH that has had this problem to some degree his whole adult life. The diarrhea is an inconvenience unless you are gone to an event that your away from home 2 weeks - then it's a problem. We have tried everything - and taken the advice of some pretty good vets that most of you on here know. Hypoallergenic food- tylan -massive antibiotics - probiotics - pepto - motion sickness - metronidazole ( which we still use this ) - etc. etc. yes it is stress induced - when we go get in the trailer and haul 15 minutes to training grounds when we get off he has a massive blow out ! The problem that developed about a year ago is that the anxiety and excitement that he experiences that causes the upset stomach and diarrhea now is causing him to overheat and get real hot - panting heavily. In the truck - on the trailer - in the bed of the truck - it doesnt matter. So, this summer we completely stopped training with him. My concern is that this is psychological and not physical . And trying to change the behavior of a hard charging retriever from the general excitement of going hunting or training is just impossible.He just wants to work - and we want to do it safely. Help.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

This issue is likely due to a couple of things. First is the fact that k-9's run better with an empty gut. Their bodies think "if we're going hunting we'd better clean out the gut"! The gut becomes motile and cleans itself out. My dogs usually crap a few times during the first mile of a pheasant hunt and then they're good. So, I think in part, this is a normal k-9 trait. Feed once after a day's hunt/training and that may help some since there is no AM feeding to evacuate.

The second part of the problem may come under the heading of "Unintended Consequences". When breeders select for the traits they desire in a FT dog they may include drive and focus. Nothing wrong with that. However, if we start getting dogs with extreme drive and hyper-focus it is possible that there may be some traits/behaviors that become unintended consequences. It wouldn't surprise me if this highly motile bowel could be one of them.

Swack


----------



## Mn John (Aug 26, 2008)

2X on the canned pumpkin, NOT pumpkin pie filling, but canned pumpkin. It seems to have a leveling effect on thier gut.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

When I have to use some pumpkin I freeze rest of can in ice cube trays, then put the cubes in a freezer baggie. Very handy to pull out a cube or two when needed.

I realized the OP said he feeds Iams - wonder if your dog might do better on a different food (I have had good luck w/ Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach). And you might also change your feeding schedule - I used to feed equal parts AM and PM - now they just get a snack AM and most of their daily ration at night, after all exercise is done.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

I have also had good luck with Tylan powder but now have started using Platinum Bio-Sponge from Platinum Performance. It is non-prescription and seems to help with all sorts of GI issues.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

As the saying goes, "I'm so happy I could just $h!t!!!"


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Having had 2 males with this issue...sire and son...I have a theory that they are carriers of giardia and the stress/excitement of hunting/trials causes it to express itself..as they readily respond to metronidazole.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

kjrice said:


> As the saying goes, "I'm so happy I could just $h!t!!!"



Nobody says that Kjrice!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

riskyriver said:


> When I have to use some pumpkin I freeze rest of can in ice cube trays, then put the cubes in a freezer baggie. Very handy to pull out a cube or two when needed.
> 
> I realized the OP said he feeds Iams - wonder if your dog might do better on a different food (I have had good luck w/ Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach). And you might also change your feeding schedule - I used to feed equal parts AM and PM - now they just get a snack AM and most of their daily ration at night, after all exercise is done.


Dogs with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) also may not do well on dry dog food with a high corn, wheat, or soy and gluten content. You may think about also trying a gradual changeover to a no grain dog food and since if that makes any difference. I use the canned pumpkin and weekly low fat yogurt as well.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Noah said:


> Having had 2 males with this issue...sire and son...I have a theory that they are carriers of giardia and the stress/excitement of hunting/trials causes it to express itself..as they readily respond to metronidazole.


Dr. Jackson, can you let us know the prevailing veterinary theory on using yogurt as a probiotic for dogs. My small town vet says yogurt only helps human GI tracts and not a dog's GI as they have very different bacteria. 

A lot of people use cottage cheese and yogurt to help dog's intestinal problems. What is your take on it?

Thanks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

riskyriver said:


> Try canned pumpkin - a couple spoons before you hunt maybe, and then a couple spoons w/ his dinner. It is a good natural stool-firmer and often works well for dogs w/ 'nervous' runs.


An alternate source of fiber that helps these dogs is psyllium powder (Metamucil) sprinkled over the food at the rate of 1-2 teaspoons full per 20 pounds of body weight daily, the addition of fiber adds bulk to the stool and helps control anxiety/stress colitis.


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

Noah said:


> Having had 2 males with this issue...sire and son...I have a theory that they are carriers of giardia and the stress/excitement of hunting/trials causes it to express itself..as they readily respond to metronidazole.


I've thought this as well about giardia. Has many of the symptoms, but I'm not sure. Will try the pumpkin idea, but I don't want to get into an extremely high maintenance situation.


----------

